# Hello



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

Hello i am 13 and would like to have a parents take me out fishing for some bass, no boat though. does anyone know of any lake within range of bismarck that i might be able to catch some bass on. Any help would be great. Thanks a lot. Ben


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey Ben,
Have the folks take you out to McDowell dam, East of town. Lots of fish in there! Burl


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

I was out there a few weeks ago and didn't get a bite?... if i were to go there where on the water should i go (north, east, south, west)? have you been catching anything on there?
thanks, ben


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

If you were looking for bass at this time of year, they are pretty tough to come by. I would recommend holding out until mid-May before you seriously go after em. That's about they time they come up to spawn, and can be caught readily with plastic worms, tubes, and other baits, depending on their mood.

Superdood, as a young guy, I'm going to preach to you a little. You're the next generation of bass angler. Pack along a disposable camera, take a picture of those big bass I am sure you will catch, and let them go if they aren't hurt too bad. C&R is vital to maintaining a great sport fishery in the future.

In May I have caught bucketmouths on everything from 1/8 oz jig and twisters, to spinnerbaits, to tubes. By far though, my favorite lure for spring is the Yamamoto Senko. They're a bit pricy, so if you find some Kinami's or some Yum Dinger sticks, they may last longer and still produce without busting your allowance!

Focus on emerging weedbeds, shallow spawning sites, points, and other structure where bass will be bedding, or preparing to bed! If all else fails, get yourself a Rapala Long Cast Minnow, they seem to work magic on prespawn bass.


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

Well then, what about northerns, i like to fish them too are they any good this time of year and if they are where would you reccomend i head to?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Pike right now can be found just about anywhere there is in flowing water. Dams, creeks, riverheads, etc. etc. Those fish are VERY active at this time, either staging or spawning.

Devils Lake is the place to be for pike in the spring. But anywhere there is an inflowing creek or watershed on a body of water with pike is where you should be for spring northerns.


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

Do you anywhere around bismarck that i could catch some northerns on from shore? within an hour if possible? Thanks Ben


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Have your folks take you to Nelson lake near Center,ND. You can always catch fish from shore. Its just North of Bismarck. Good luck, have fun!


----------

